# Simple splash guard and a few other mods.



## flyfshrmn82 (Oct 12, 2007)

good idea. let us know how it works. Hope your friend stays dry.


----------



## rockycreek15 (Mar 7, 2008)

looks really good man... it looks stock you did such a good job


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

There goes your chance to give some chick-a-dee a "wet t shirt" ride! :'(


----------

